# yellow flower



## vonnagy (Apr 7, 2004)

exciting title, eh? anyways, comments/criticisms/suggestions on this shot would be appreciated.  I love the lighting on this, I had to go down several stops to make sure the highlights didn't get blown out. Its a very contrasty image.  The image is really sharp on full version. Do the colours look right? The harsh lighting required a bit colour balancing, does it look like it has slight cast? should I burn out some of the grass? Cheers for any comments.


----------



## terri (Apr 7, 2004)

It's looking pretty spot on, my friend, and that's even with viewing on my icky work monitor.   I can see where you might have concerns about being a little dark, but in this image I just don't have a problem with it.  I like the contrast with the sun hitting the background flowers like a spotlight.

Lovely shot.


----------



## slacker(jedi) (Apr 7, 2004)

I like it!  i prefer it cropped a bit tighter on the top and the left side tho.


----------



## Harpper (Apr 7, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> exciting title, eh?


That's why I came in.  I would have to agree with you about the lighting. It adds a surreal quality to it. The only thing I would experiment on is trying to get a shallower DOF and see how that turns out. I guess you can use the blur tool and get a close effect. It might look good with more of the top left blurred out.


----------



## craig (Apr 8, 2004)

I love how the flowers are seemingly coming out of such darkness. The colors are well separated. Maybe burn the the slight blades at the bottom of the frame. The photo is well balanced so be careful of any major changes


----------



## Moni (Apr 8, 2004)

Mark is BOSS


----------



## Harpper (Apr 8, 2004)

craig said:
			
		

> The photo is well balanced so be careful of any major changes


I don't know how I forgot to mention that in my last post. This is a really good picture the way it is von. Of course, you can always experiment with it but definitely keep this version.


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 8, 2004)

So I made my daughter look at it.
Here's the reaction of someone totally neutral, a plain "looker":

"Hey, cool! That one's nice. Dark. But "dark cool"!

There you are


----------

